# Bad luck to put your name on your raft?



## Dalon (Jun 13, 2010)

Heard it was bad luck to put your name on your raft (I currently have my name and number on the raft in case i lose it). Don't really believe in that sort of thing but I figured I would get the general opinion of you guys. Also I am assuming its ok to name the raft itself or is this generally considered bad luck as well?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

It's stupid not to put your name and number on kayak/rafting stuff. Come on, how does one expect to get back a lost $300 kayak paddle or those expensive Sawyer oars if they get lost? I label everything including my cams for those days I am working as a guide. Gotta keep track of all my gear if I expect it to stay my gear.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

Yep, I'm w/ Snowhere... I've heard lots of boating superstitions but NOT putting your name on your gear makes it really easy to find yourself trying to borrow your buddy's (who DID use a label) stuff!


----------



## rworth (Jan 31, 2010)

I was at the brown canyon put in and the ranger check my boat for a name. the ranger said you most have name and address on it.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

In old sailor's lore, it is bad luck to change the name of a boat. It can be done, but only in a specific ceremony involving a full moon, anejo rum and the blood of a land mammal. As far as putting your name in the boat, I've also been told that its required in Colorado, FWIW.


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

in a lot of states you have to register your boat, I know in ohio you have to even register play boats and have stupid big numbers on your stern, so imagine getting to a nice playspot with that. Under colorado regs, you don't have to register your boat, but it hast to have your name and address in it....plus it's not bad practice if you happen to have an out of boat experience, raft or kayak.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

It would have been handy for my friend to have her name on her raft when she had to leave it pinned on a log after she got dumped. She went back the next morning with help and it was gone. Amazingly we found it a few days later downstream. It had settled on a log jam in front of a house and by happenstance he had seen my email plea with a description of the boat.

It would have been so much easier if her name had been on it.....


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

From the Colorado State Boating Regulations:

33-10-103
(5) It is unlawful for any person to operate or use a canoe, kayak, sailboard, or non motorized raft which is not required to be registered under subsection (1) of this section on the waters of this state unless it has been marked with the owner's name and current address in a legible, clearly visible, and durable fashion. Any person who violates this subsection (5) is guilty of a petty offense and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by a fine of fifteen dollars.


I wonder how many people actually follow this rule (I'm referring in particular to the "clearly visible") and if anyone here has actually had to pay the fine?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

caprishmael said:


> In old sailor's lore, it is bad luck to change the name of a boat. It can be done, but only in a specific ceremony involving a full moon, anejo rum and the blood of a land mammal. As far as putting your name in the boat, I've also been told that its required in Colorado, FWIW.


I bought a used boat years ago with "the boogie barge" emblazoned on the side. I removed it and haven't renamed yet. Thanks for the heads up-when I do rechristen it what mammal blood do you suggest? Human, I think, would be the easiest most accessible; although I do have a chicken which rides shotgun in my boat.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Tele-axel said:


> From the Colorado State Boating Regulations:
> 
> 33-10-103
> (5) It is unlawful for any person to operate or use a canoe, kayak, sailboard, or non motorized raft which is not required to be registered under subsection (1) of this section on the waters of this state unless it has been marked with the owner's name and current address in a legible, clearly visible, and durable fashion. Any person who violates this subsection (5) is guilty of a petty offense and, upon conviction thereof, shall be punished by a fine of fifteen dollars.
> ...


I do have my name and address on boat for this reason...reminds me of the $20.00 fine for not signing the registration you carry in your car. I had a cop point out my transgression once; I now always sign my registration when I renew plates.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I feel it's bad luck if you DON'T name your raft.....make her feel special....

My beauty is named....... Consuela'


----------



## Tele-axel (Dec 10, 2007)

mr. compassionate said:


> I do have my name and address on boat for this reason...reminds me of the $20.00 fine for not signing the registration you carry in your car. I had a cop point out my transgression once; I now always sign my registration when I renew plates.


I got that ticket once  Guess it was better than the 17mph over the limit that he pulled me over for :grin:


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a few paint pens that use toulene as their solvent. Put my name, addy, email and phone # on my boat 5 years ago and it still looks great. My boat is made of hypalon.

I have had a harder time getting paint to stay on oar blades and shafts.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

mr. compassionate said:


> I bought a used boat years ago with "the boogie barge" emblazoned on the side. I removed it and haven't renamed yet. Thanks for the heads up-when I do rechristen it what mammal blood do you suggest? Human, I think, would be the easiest most accessible; although I do have a chicken which rides shotgun in my boat.


a chicken sounds like a great choice of mammal. 

and wouldnt a river-human not technically count as a land mammal?


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

It is not only about getting your stuff back if it is lost but it is also a safety thing.

Think a kayak/raft floating downstream by itself with no kayaker/rafter in it. That kayak is then rescued but no name or number in it. A search and rescue team would then be called to find the missing kayaker/rafter that should be in that lonely floating vessel. If there is a name and number someone could be called to confirm the owner is safe and therefore not using the valuable resources of the search and rescue team...ya see?

Always put your name on your stuff! Reminds me when I was young my parents always told me to put my name on my clothes (even my underwear!). Can't say I ever followed that advice but I certainly do with my more expensive technical gear...


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Def put your name and phone number on everything. Didn't realize an address was required. I'll have to remember that.

I also include my email address. Sounds dumb, but I'm a fan of options. Make it easy for the finder to get in touch with you. That way if for some reason your phone was in your drybag at the bottom of the river you can still get an email later.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Guys, chickens are not mammals, they are fowl. Mammals do not lay eggs and chickens do not possess mammary glands!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Snowhere said:


> ........ and chickens do not possess mammary glands!


I suppose you've looked?


----------



## weremichael (Apr 9, 2009)

Snowhere said:


> Guys, chickens are not mammals, they are fowl. Mammals do not lay eggs and chickens do not possess mammary glands!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Kendi said:


> Amazingly we found it a few days later downstream. It had settled on a log jam in front of a house and by happenstance he had seen my email plea with a description of the boat.
> It would have been so much easier if her name had been on it.....


That is a great story. The home owner read your email plea??? Wow - awesome. 

Good to see the buzz is not slacking off in any way. 



weremichael said:


>


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Best lookin chicken breast's I've ever laid eye's on........very.......suck...you...lunt...... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:.

You can always put my name on your boat.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

GoodTimes said:


> I feel it's bad luck if you DON'T name your raft.....make her feel special....
> 
> My beauty is named....... Consuela'


Why did you name your boat after a Mexican girl with no legs?


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

stribtw said:


> a chicken sounds like a great choice of mammal.
> 
> and wouldnt a river-human not technically count as a land mammal?


I lived on a farm as a kid and I swear I remember milking chickens.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

"That is a great story. The home owner read your email plea??? Wow - awesome. "

Yeah I live in a small community. The river in question is about 10 min from my house. So I sent a community-wide email. Happened to be a guy who attended a party saw the boat across the river on a log jam said he saw my email that morning. He sent me an email the next day. We went out and retrieved it about 2 hours later. Very lucky we got it back in one piece.


----------

